# 1992 GT Team Avalanche



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Because of the GT fever around here lately, I flet compelled to post some pics of this one. Just brought her out and dusted her off. I used to have a Mag 20 on, but the rigid fork looks sweet IMO. I've had it since new and it probably has more miles on it than any other bike I own, or have owned. 

All M-900 (excluding the U-brake), gotta love the 'flip-flop' stem and the '3D' fork. It's a Prestige, tig welded evil twin of Rumpfy's new ride.


----------



## Quamen (May 20, 2006)

Nice Dude


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*Here is my 1991 Avalanche DX/XT >>>*

Pic is before I disassembled it for cleaning. I bought it new. Still has all the original components (less barends, cages, tires, toeclips and straps). Tig welded Prestige Concept tubing.

Still apart and will post more pics when complete.










Nice rig you got there. I really like the Team model.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Yours looks SUPER original. 

I still have the original seat post and bars for mine. The rest of the parts are just as they came out of the box, excluding the Mag 20 that blew up years ago.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

By the way, why do you guys think there is this sudden interest in old GTs in this forum? Other than the Xizang, they never really got any attention until a couple months ago.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I owned a GT Team Avalanche for a while, and would love to find another in my size. The flip-flop stems, adjustable fork dropouts, and Groove Tube are all nice GT "cool factors."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hot damn! Have you ridden it since the dusting off?

I need to get on my horse and get mine finished!

Hope to have the front der. soon and waiting for the steer/crown off the Mag20 from you Sallen. 

Then we can do a photoshoot.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

The only thing preventing me from riding it at this point is the missing front cable hanger. Somehow, there isn't room for one on the steerer and it's never been cut, so I'm gonna try this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000C14HNS/002-0331344-5828038?v=glance&n=3375251

Anyone used one? Does it work ok?

My other option is to find another headset with lower stack height. But, this solution is worth $6 to try.

Get yours on the dirt! Let's go!

BTW - I'm out for riding this weekend, unless you are up for 6:00am road or waterdog rides.


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*Update on 91 GT Avalanche (pics)*

Here is some pics so far on my progress. (sorta slow, I know)










The overhauled the headset, a tioga 1 1/8". Excellent shape no scoring or pitting on the cups and races. Pretty good considering it had never been opened since new. The top gt locknut ever since the day I bought it new had a wrench scare on it. The bottom bracket was in good shape too. A buddy of mine commented that I should replace it with a cartidge bb. "Those are so old school" he said. Spins fine after cleaning and greasing. I just left the original in there.










The paints still pretty good. As you can see paint around the bottom bracket and chainstay has the usual nicks and scars.










This frame tubing rocks, it's strong as hell.










No reason really for this pic other than the fact a lot of work is still ahead to get this cow done.

Rob


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Another 92 Avalanche ?!*

Hi Retro-ers,

First post and I'm throwing in my 92 Avalanche which I've had since new. I couldn't part with it for next to nothing on the used market so I held onto it. This was an upgrade from an 87 Talera which was my first mtb. I kind of miss the fully rigid and built like a tank quality but not the Talera weight.

The Avalanche did have the matching white 3d forks which I swapped out for Quadra 5s at the beginning :madman: Well, It seemed like a good idea at the time, stop it. Luckily the Manitou 4's suit it just right :thumbsup:

I've ridden this bike alot in the past before going dually. It still looks fine which does surprise me now and the only real casualty has been the original flip-flop stem cracking. I love how this handles at speed and it has always seemed like it is on rails when you are moving along at a decent clip.

You just have to love GT's psychedelic paint job era from the late 80s to early 90's. Add in the groove tube and other GT-ness and you can't not like them . Oh the bar ends say 'Onza' somewhere underneath the scratch collection.

Its roommate is my 99 Xizang which I was lucky enough to find and built up from nothing.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sallen said:


> By the way, why do you guys think there is this sudden interest in old GTs in this forum? Other than the Xizang, they never really got any attention until a couple months ago.


the psyclone always had my atention.. but they are few.


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice Avalanche, looks to be a DX/XT model. It's interesting the slight variation in the white paint scheme GT used from one year to the next. Also they added the "grove tube" in '92, not present on the '91

Rob


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Another 92 Avalanche ?!*



pipelock said:


> Nice Avalanche, looks to be a DX/XT model. It's interesting the slight variation in the white paint scheme GT used from one year to the next. Also they added the "grove tube" in '92, not present on the '91
> 
> Rob


If you really want to split hairs then it looks like they moved from Tange Prestige tubing on your 91 to True Temper GTX on my 92. My first straight gauged tubed Talera felt alot more rigid but also had some extra weight on board compared to the Avalanche.

How is your Project Avalanche coming along ?


----------



## nismo driver (Jul 19, 2006)

i have a early 90's avelanche that has about 3 miles on it, my step dad bought it rode it once crashed, broke some teeth off the ring gears and it has sat in the basement ever since. he got it back when i was about 13 (27 now) and would never let me ride it back then, i think he eventually realised he will never use it so ive been considering fixing it and riding it for kicks.. 

anyone know what kind of chain rings are compatable for a bike this old with shimano deore componenets?


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a '94 Tequesta. It was heavy and cheap, but for some reason I loved it. When I sat on it, it just felt good. I didn't take care of it and it ended up getting rusted after being stored and neglected in a shed for a year. I just bought an old stumpjumper after I wasn't able to find a cheap older GT to replace it. Loved those bikes!


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

I am assuming it is an early '90s shimano deore dx crank you have on there. The big ring which is the one that gets bashed an broken is 110 bcd. (thats the bolt center diameter). These are five bolt rings that typically have 46 or 48 teeth. Make sure you get the 7sp chainring rather than the more contemporary 9sp compact rings which are also 110bcd. Most good bike shops will have them or online bikeshops as well. It will cost between $15 to $20 just for the part. Oh, and definitely post pics of the bike. Myself or others here will be able to tell you exactly what year and what model it is. Keep us posted.

Rob


----------



## nismo driver (Jul 19, 2006)

heres my old avalanche.. 

its has a prestige tange sticker


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> heres my old avalanche..
> 
> its has a prestige tange sticker


and a regal saddle. cool..


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*That's a 1991 DX/XT model looks to be in very good shape >>>*

Thanks for the pic. BTW, which chainring is damaged. Cannot tell from the pic. Also the saddle on there is a Viscount, which is the original saddle that came on the bike new. Very original, even down to the reflectors and spoke protector on the rear wheel. Nice ride your father (in-law?) has there.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## dirty-rider (Apr 4, 2007)

Any frame differences between the ´92 Avalanche and Team Avalanche?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

*as we travel back in time...*

Here is my 88 Avalanche. Prestige frame, originally had GT cranks, but they tended to come loose and I wanted something longer so I replaced them with Bullseyes.

How about the 170mm Ritchey stem.

I don't know what it was about the bike, but I loved riding that thing. If I could get it back exactly as it was when I sold it I would.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

dirty-rider said:


> Any frame differences between the ´92 Avalanche and Team Avalanche?


I don't have the catalog in front of me right now, but the frame materials were different between these bikes. The Team Avalanche was made from Tange Prestige, was the top of the line steel frammed bike (the Psyclone was fillet brazed and available as a frameset only), and came with a full Shimano XT components group. The Avalanche was made with a slighly heavier steel (I forget which tubeset was used, but can look it up), and came with a full Shimano DX group.

There were a couple of models that were positioned between the Team Avalanche and the Avalanche. I know the Richter 8.0 was the next step down from the Team, and it seems like there was at least one other.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

colker1 said:


> and a regal saddle. cool..


No it's the original spec'd GT copy made by Viscount in Taiwan.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I don't have the catalog in front of me right now, but the frame materials were different between these bikes. The Team Avalanche was made from Tange Prestige, was the top of the line steel frammed bike (the Psyclone was fillet brazed and available as a frameset only), and came with a full Shimano XT components group. The Avalanche was made with a slighly heavier steel (I forget which tubeset was used, but can look it up), and came with a full Shimano DX group.
> 
> There were a couple of models that were positioned between the Team Avalanche and the Avalanche. I know the Richter 8.0 was the next step down from the Team, and it seems like there was at least one other.


Bravado LE?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Bravado LE?


Thanks for the reminder. For steel bikes in '92...

- Psyclone (True Temper GTX Utlra 3 double butted)
- Team Avalanche (Tange Prestige and Concept Tubing)
- Richeter 8.0 (Tange double butted MTB)
- Bravado (True Temper GTX Ultra 3 double butted)
- Avalanche (True Temper GTX double butted)
- Karokoram (Tange double butted MTB)
- Tequesta (Tange double butted MTB)
- Timberline (True Temper maintubes)
- Talera (Tange maintubes)
- Outpost (Tange maintubes)

Likely more than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## dirty-rider (Apr 4, 2007)

does anyone have the scans/pics of the ´92 Team Avalanche?


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Not sure if I am missing something here, but the first post in this thread includes pics of a 92 team avalanche. Do you need other pics? I am happy to take more and post if you like. Just let me know what you need pics of.


----------



## dirty-rider (Apr 4, 2007)

sallen said:


> Not sure if I am missing something here, but the first post in this thread includes pics of a 92 team avalanche. Do you need other pics? I am happy to take more and post if you like. Just let me know what you need pics of.


a few larger sized pics would be excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

they'll be posted tonight!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

sallen said:


> Not sure if I am missing something here, but the first post in this thread includes pics of a 92 team avalanche. Do you need other pics? I am happy to take more and post if you like. Just let me know what you need pics of.


take the pics next to the leopard print couch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sallen said:


> they'll be posted tonight!


Yeah, your original pics were on the small side... 

We still need to have our GT photo shoot.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I've got a Avalanche (white with blue decals) that is a twenty inch frame,with tange Prestege tubing. If any of you guys with avalanches need a larger frame I would trade for a eighteen or nineteen inch frame.


----------



## dirty-rider (Apr 4, 2007)

heres my ´92 Avalanche frame-set.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

dirty-rider said:


> heres my ´92 Avalanche frame-set.


Nice looking frame! It looks unridden.

Is it an 18" frame?


----------



## dirty-rider (Apr 4, 2007)

It is an used 18" True Temper frame.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

Nice bikes, rigid is the way to go. I just picked up a mint GT Talera for my son at a LBS for 150.00. I ride a rigid 1X9, we'll have a blast riding this season.


----------



## Manni (Apr 12, 2007)

*Here is my '92 Avalanche*

It's an 16' True Temper GTX Frame, build in Oct.1991.
It's still like new...., i love it:yesnod:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Manni said:


> It's an 16' True Temper GTX Frame, build in Oct.1991.
> It's still like new...., i love it:yesnod:


I like that. I'd love to find that exact bike in a 20" frame.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

*Sorry I am such a slacker*

Better late than never. Here are some larger photos including the leopard couch for GeoffSS.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice bike man, really nice. Is it weird that I want an M900 bike, just because I think that gruppo is gorgeous? I'd take anything, really. I just want an M900 bike. Hopefully there's one with my name on it sitting in some garage, that will be donated to a thrift store soon, or brought to the swap meet.

noticed the guitar hero box too- I just bought it, I and II, and it is damn addicting. Not as addicting as collecting bikes, but still addicting.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

So on the later bikes was the main triangle one tubing type and the rear triangle another? I know on the early bikes like my old Avalanche the main triangle was Prestige but the rear was somthing else like MTB or something. We stopped carrying GT in 91 or 92 so I kind of stopped paying attention to how they were built.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

GH is crazy addictive!

Regarding tubing... I'm not sure what the rear triangle is on this frame, but this is an 18" frame and the seat stays are LONG b/c of the triple triangle design. Do you think this length was readily available from the tubing suppliers?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Nice bike man, really nice. Is it weird that I want an M900 bike, just because I think that gruppo is gorgeous?


Complete project bikes have been built around less.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sallen said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> GH is crazy addictive!
> 
> Regarding tubing... I'm not sure what the rear triangle is on this frame, but this is an 18" frame and the seat stays are LONG b/c of the triple triangle design. Do you think this length was readily available from the tubing suppliers?


Negative rise on the stem...geez. Flip that thing over!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The yellow looks great on those bikes! I like that a lot.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Manni said:


> It's an 16' True Temper GTX Frame, build in Oct.1991.
> It's still like new...., i love it:yesnod:


Cool, We have the same paintjob :thumbsup: Wish I kept the original 3D forks though.
You have kept your Avalanche in mint condition. Nice work.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

My 91 Team Avalanche. All original exept tires and front rim. All XT, even have the cages on the XT pedals. Figures I throw a pic of the 92 Xizang in for good measure. Again, all XT and Mag 10. Bike came as frame, but was dealer built in 92 with 91-92 XT parts.


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*Confirm that Avalanche DX/XT used Tange Prestige*

At least that is the sticker the factory put on this frame.  I have ridden other Prestige rigs in the past and the "feel" and weight overall seem to confirm.










In 1991 what factory was GT building bikes?

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Mr Crudley said:


> Hi Retro-ers,
> 
> First post and I'm throwing in my 92 Avalanche which I've had since new. I couldn't part with it for next to nothing on the used market so I held onto it. This was an upgrade from an 87 Talera which was my first mtb. I kind of miss the fully rigid and built like a tank quality but not the Talera weight.
> 
> ...


Wow - I'm drooling over both bikes....

I've got a fleet of GT bicycles, from BMX to Mountain to Road, mostly 2004 vintage. I have just bought an all original 94 GT Tequesta for $165 (except for the tires - worn out) - the vendor had no idea what it was really worth. But nothing beats your GT Xizang and Avalanche - I was too young and poor back in those days to afford them.

I'm still kicking myself today for not buying that GT Psycholone frame when I was offered one back in 96! :madman:


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

sallen said:


> By the way, why do you guys think there is this sudden interest in old GTs in this forum? Other than the Xizang, they never really got any attention until a couple months ago.


I think because at one stage in the 90's, everyone wanted a GT at some stage. They were big and famous and they were everywhere in the mags. Hans Rey, Juli Furtado, Rishi Grewal, Mike King, Rob Eva, Scott Sharples, Michael Ronning, Nicolas Vouillez, Fabien Barel, Chris Kovarik, Steave Peat & Brian Lopez all added to that image. I grew up owning a couple of GTs and was horrified to hear them going bankrupt in the early 00s. The new generations of GTs have lost a lot of that mystique, but for the few of us who remembered the old days, its good to reminise.

If GT comes out with new line of chromoly XC hardtail fliers in the same gene as the old Richter / Avalanche / Bravado / Psycholone, I'll go out and get one straight away. The new Peace just isn't the same.

Bring back the Xizang & Psychlone - oh and ball burnished Zaskar please!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

ohalrighthen said:


> I think because at one stage in the 90's, everyone wanted a GT at some stage. They were big and famous and they were everywhere in the mags. Hans Rey, Juli Furtado, Rishi Grewal, Mike King, Rob Eva, Scott Sharples, Michael Ronning, Nicolas Vouillez, Fabien Barel, Chris Kovarik, Steave Peat & Brian Lopez all added to that image. I grew up owning a couple of GTs and was horrified to hear them going bankrupt in the early 00s. The new generations of GTs have lost a lot of that mystique, but for the few of us who remembered the old days, its good to reminise.
> 
> If GT comes out with new line of chromoly XC hardtail fliers in the same gene as the old Richter / Avalanche / Bravado / Psycholone, I'll go out and get one straight away. The new Peace just isn't the same.
> 
> Bring back the Xizang & Psychlone - oh and ball burnished Zaskar please!


PACIFIC ARE YA LISTENING! PETERMAN AND CREW PLEASE READ THIS!


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Well,

Pacific only has to open up a copy of Moutain Bike Action or Dirt Magazine, and they'll see that chromoly hardtails are making a big come back globally. Look at the Jamis Dragon or Rocky Mountain Hammer / Blizzard, both are getting rave reviews and fetching top dollars - I have ridden both and I still believe my friend's Psycolone has a more responsive ride with sharper handling. GT really got it right back in the 90s, but unfortunately, got too caught up with the boom of aluminium FS rigs, and the adventurous, but ultimately financially crippling Thermoplastic frames. But the worst decision was to stop doing what they did best - XC chromoly fliers - and lost a lot of loyal followers in the process, eventually diminshed into another me-too monkey motion alloy bike company.

Don't get me wrong, I-Drives are great, (I have 2), but there is a growning market (especially in the XC / Enduro sector) for a resilient & responsive XC racer - which Xizang / Psycholon / Bravados were. I went to a bike shop yesterday and I was depressed to see the shop floor full of 2007 GT Avalanches with cheapo forks and low end parts. I know this is what makes money for Pacific, but GT seems to forget there is also a not-so-small group of dedicated riders who are seeking top end hardtail rig as well, and are willing to pay for it. In fact, the only GT that caught my eye were GT Peace, GT Internal Transmission and Ruckus 1.0, none of which can match a Xizang or Psycolone / Bravado.

I am seeing signs that the market is moving away from the sluggish, complicated long travel bikes into something simple, light, agile and responsive. Think about it - the mountain isn't getting bigger, is it? Do we _really_ need 4"+ travel to have fun riding? With advancement of suspension and tire technology, we don't always need to lug a 29lbs 5" travel bike to go fast & have fun. Give me a sub 24lb steel bike to flog about in the forest and I'll have a smile as big as someone riding a Stumpjumper, and probably go faster too! There are too many riders out there who's never ridden a hardtail, or even throw a leg over a steel bike, so the simplicity, rarity and responsiveness of steel bike will ensure that they'll capture a decent chunk of the XC market, if GT reinstate their steel line.

I really believe if Pacific brough back just a small batch run of Xizang / Psycolone/ Bravado, updated to accomodate 80mm travel fork, they'll go out of shops faster than Brian Lopez out of a 4X gate. The market _is_ there and waiting, all Pacific needs to do is strike the iron while its hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

ohalrighthen said:


> I really believe if Pacific brough back just a small batch run of Xizang / Psycolone/ Bravado, updated to accomodate 80mm travel fork, they'll go out of shops faster than Brian Lopez out of a 4X gate. The market _is_ there and waiting, all Pacific needs to do is strike the iron while its hot. :thumbsup:


I agree with most of what you said, but the thing you have to remember is that Pacific is NOT GT, they just own the name. In it's prime, GT was the biggest, baddest bike company out there. They were bike people, not venture capitalists. They pushed the envelope and sometimes it succeeded (Zaskar, LTS) and sometimes not so much (thermo frames, Olympic bikes). 
It would be great if some forward thinking bike guys (who also had some cash) could pry the GT name away from Pacific and recreate it as a smaller company. Can't go too high end, because they need to cultivate new fans, can't just depend on guys like us.

Would love to see it, guess I'll go buy a Powerball ticket.


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Good points. But I think if GT can afford to into high end (yes they also need to keep the cheapo stuff to keep the cash flow). Look at Santa Cruz, Specialized or even prolification of Fox Shox on the bikes today. People are more than willing to pay big dollars for high end stuff then they ever did back in the 90s.

If I had money to burn, I'll like to steer GT back into the glory days of 90s. Thank god we've still got Brian Lopez, Jill Kitner, Bryn Atkinson & Luke Maddile flying the GT flags at the world cups, or GT would really disappear off the planet!


----------



## pappaf2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am trying to identify my old GT. It appears to be a steel framed Avalanche. I bought the bike used a number of years ago. It was painted so there are no decals to help me plus the serial number is hard to read. 
Is the whole serial number on the underside of the bottom bracket location? This is all I could make out for now:
A 4 
1 3 9 2
Is there anyway to tell exaclty what this is? If it's an avalanche is it possible to tell if it's a team avalanche?

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pappaf2 said:


> I am trying to identify my old GT. It appears to be a steel framed Avalanche. I bought the bike used a number of years ago. It was painted so there are no decals to help me plus the serial number is hard to read.
> Is the whole serial number on the underside of the bottom bracket location? This is all I could make out for now:
> A 4
> 1 3 9 2
> ...


I'd recommend taking some pictures for us to look at. That usually helps a lot.


----------



## pappaf2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd recommend taking some pictures for us to look at. That usually helps a lot.


Thanks, heres some pictures.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, these pics bring back so many memories. I had a GT Tundra Tempest. Anybody have one of those?. A strong bike for a youngster racing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pappaf2 said:


> Thanks, heres some pictures.


Still hard to say. Based on the parts I'm seeing on it...might be lower than an Avalanche even. Avalanche Teams from 92 were bright yellow. Not sure what color the regular Avalanche's were.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Still hard to say. Based on the parts I'm seeing on it...might be lower than an Avalanche even. Avalanche Teams from 92 were bright yellow. Not sure what color the regular Avalanche's were.


I think that they were the color of holsteins in '92: white frame with black splotches.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah thats right. I remember seeing that in a different thread.


----------



## pappaf2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Still hard to say. Based on the parts I'm seeing on it...might be lower than an Avalanche even. Avalanche Teams from 92 were bright yellow. Not sure what color the regular Avalanche's were.


This frame was powder coated this black/metal flake color buy who I bought it from.
Did avalanches have the derailer cables running down the outside of the bottom tube? Or did all the cables run through the main (top) tube?


----------



## greg_bock (Jul 10, 2007)

I've just been reading through this thread. I had a 93 Bravado LE with the blue and yellow combo paint job. It was stolen out of my garage a few years ago and I would love to get ahold of another one. 18" frame. Thanks.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's another 92 Avalanche. I bought this one for my dad whose previous Cirque was stolen. He's getting up in the years and has Lewy body dimensia and just doesn't have the balance to safely ride it. Great riding bike though. Brings back memories of the Blue Widow Team Avalanche that I rode before my Xizang.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr Crudley said:


> Hi Retro-ers,
> 
> First post and I'm throwing in my 92 Avalanche which I've had since new. I couldn't part with it for next to nothing on the used market so I held onto it. This was an upgrade from an 87 Talera which was my first mtb. I kind of miss the fully rigid and built like a tank quality but not the Talera weight.
> 
> ...


One of these listed on craigs in Hawaii for a buck and a half.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> One of these listed on craigs in Hawaii for a buck and a half.


Awwww....I paid a 'bit' more than that  
Are you going to make a quick trip over to pick it up?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Who said I was buying it? I just sold that blue 92 Avalanche. No room for an Avalanche in the stable at this point, maybe another day.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Who said I was buying it? I just sold that blue 92 Avalanche. No room for an Avalanche in the stable at this point, maybe another day.


Awww, it is acceptable to build another garage for bikes, y'know 

A good excuse to go to Hawaii too.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr Crudley said:


> Awww, it is acceptable to build another garage for bikes, y'know
> 
> A good excuse to go to Hawaii too.


McCrudley you know most of us that frequent the VRC forum would totally agree with you. I choose to keep all mine in the house and a bigger house or addition are not in the budget at the moment......need the budget for more bikes.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> need the budget for more bikes.


Nothing wrong with that idea. I have a space for bikes problem too. I'd like a few more but no room to horde lots of bike stuff.

Maybe I need to organise my priorities and keep only the essential items like the beer fridge and ditch the non-essentials like errr, well.....ummm.....lawn mowers and other housey stuff


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, I was browsing around for something else and came accross this.
I will have to try to get some pics of my XiZang and post them.
its a 96 xizang, built with full XTR, I even have GT hubs laced to Mavic 217's I love it, it's been sitting for about 5 years now without being ridden and today I decided to take her out for a ride and it made me remember why i loved MTB riding so much.
I wished I had never sold the Bravado LE I had before I got the XiZang, it was blue to yellow fade(bright yellow) with the groove tube, cables routed under the toptube.. that was probably the best MTB racer I have owned.
From what I understand the High end frames Cromoly were built by another bike builder for GT aswell as the Ti frames.

I even owned a GT Ti edge road frame, but it was a bit on the big side for me so I had to sell it off a few years back.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

derrgti said:


> From what I understand the High end frames Cromoly were built by another bike builder for GT aswell as the Ti frames.


Mark Nobilette in Colorado built the fillet brazed Psyclones for GT around 93-94.


----------



## dirtstar59 (Aug 24, 2007)

*uh ...they are listening...*

This is one week old....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=331974


----------



## swaustex (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude, My bar ends say Tioga. I have never seen another bike like mine in person.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

swaustex said:


> Dude, My bar ends say Tioga. I have never seen another bike like mine in person.


Quite a few of them out there.

And I'm stoked your bar ends say Tioga. Really really great.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Quite a few of them out there.
> 
> And I'm stoked your bar ends say Tioga. Really really great.


Those are super rare factory misprints. I'd put those on eBay asap for some Christmas spending money! :thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if all goes well i'll be picking this up on sunday (CL find...) so kewl 

'88 avalanche with some upgrades...


> Scott~wrap around mountain bars
> 
> Odyessey~stem with 3:1 ratio brake cable cam
> 
> ...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

pipelock said:


> At least that is the sticker the factory put on this frame.  I have ridden other Prestige rigs in the past and the "feel" and weight overall seem to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Higher end were from Toyo in Japan


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

For steel bikes in '92...

- Psyclone (True Temper GTX Utlra 3 double butted)
- Team Avalanche (Tange Prestige and Concept Tubing)
- Richeter 8.0 (Tange double butted MTB)
- Bravado (True Temper GTX Ultra 3 double butted)
- Avalanche (True Temper GTX double butted)
- Karokoram (Tange double butted MTB)
- Tequesta (Tange double butted MTB)
- Timberline (True Temper maintubes)
- Talera (Tange maintubes)
- Outpost (Tange maintubes)

I thought the Richter was below the Bravado?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mrjustin007 said:


> For steel bikes in '92...
> 
> - Psyclone (True Temper GTX Utlra 3 double butted)
> - Team Avalanche (Tange Prestige and Concept Tubing)
> ...


It was below the Bravado and for that matter the Avalanche. In 92 it was the only GT model that came stock with a suspension fork....spec was mid-upper level mix


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> It was below the Bravado and for that matter the Avalanche. In 92 it was the only GT model that came stock with a suspension fork....spec was mid-upper level mix


As a frame probably so. But it was marketed higher likely due to the suspension fork. The '92 catalog lists it as a "competition series" bike, which was the highest level, whereas the Avalanche was the start of the "performance series." Having a Mag30 probably offset the lesser frame in cost.


----------

